# Work Experience in your EOI



## Davideg (Jan 13, 2011)

hi, 

for all, note this, for not make my mistake, your work experience must be in a comparable labor market, or work in a multinational company resided in a comparable labor markets, so if you are like me, just started working in a multinational since 1.5 years, from Egypt, then you're screwed up, they won't accept you unless of course you have a job offer which i think is a myth to get a job offer from new zealand or australia. 

i'm stuck in egypt


----------

